#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тайский >  > > >  >  >  Учебники, хрестоматии, грамматики

## Паскаль

*УЧЕБНИКИ*

*FSI (Foreign Service Institute)* – сайт

Начальный курс 1970 года в 2-х томах под 20 уроков, использующий тайское письмо, аудиозаписи. 

Здесь можно скачать старую версию с латинской транслитерацией в pdf-формате.

*Campbell Stuart. The Fundamentals of the Thai Language (5-th edition)* – архив

Классический учебник. Много лексики. 


*ХРЕСТОМАТИИ*

*Gething Thomas W., Bilmes Pongsuwan T. Thai Basic Reader* – сайт

Добротные тексты на различные тема, имеется аудио. Здесь все тексты разом.

*Thanapol Chadchaidee. Essays on Thailand* – архив

Тексты более сложные, нежели у Гетхинга. Имеется перевод на английский язык.


*ГРАММАТИКИ*

*Smyth David. Thai. An essential grammar* – архив

Хорошая краткая грамматика.

*Морев Л.Н. Краткий очерк грамматики тайского языка* – архив

Не путать с "Тайским языком", вышедшим в 1961 г. в серии _Языки народов Азии и Африки_.


* Ещё посоветовал бы приобрести *Higbie, Thinsan Thai Reference grammar* и *Shoichi Iwasaki, Preeya Ingkaphirom. A Reference Grammar of Thai*.

* Здесь список всех имеющихся у меня книг в электронном формате. Пишите, если что-то понадобится.

----------

Ittosai (22.03.2014), Надежда (24.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (22.03.2014)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

а толку с учебника 70-ых годов? Даже учебники конца 80-ых уже очень устарели и имеют довольно слабое отношение к тому языку, который используется сегодня. Не говоря уже про то, что латинская транслитерация - вообще обнять и плакать и лучше ею голову не забивать

----------


## Паскаль

В том-то и дело, что там переписали всё с латиницы на тайское письмо. 

Вся грамматика, что подаётся там -- аналогична грамматике, изложенной в "Thai Reference Grammar" Хигби, а это уж самое последнее описание языка, причём, преимущественно разговорного. Устаревшей лексики там я тоже не заметил.

----------


## Ittosai

> а толку с учебника 70-ых годов? Даже учебники конца 80-ых уже очень устарели и имеют довольно слабое отношение к тому языку, который используется сегодня. Не говоря уже про то, что латинская транслитерация - вообще обнять и плакать и лучше ею голову не забивать


А как же латинская транслитерация применяемая в самой известной в Бангкоке школе UTL? Они ж не спроста продолжают продвигать свою методику..по отзывам на данный момент методика этой школы самая сильная в Таиланде.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> А как же латинская транслитерация применяемая в самой известной в Бангкоке школе UTL? Они ж не спроста продолжают продвигать свою методику..по отзывам на данный момент методика этой школы самая сильная в Таиланде.


ну да, от туда и появляются всякие мистические буквы "го гай", а ныа становится нуа. А уж про бардак с транситерацией จ даже не хочу начинать. Вот реально не понимаю, зачем это? Когда в школе учили английский никто же не писал зис из э тэйбл, зачем же это делается приизучении тайского?

----------


## Ittosai

Т.е UTL только испортит произношение? И Вы считаете что тайский учить нужно сразу с написания на тайском? Тогда посоветуйте хорошую языковую в школу в Бангкоке.

----------


## Паскаль

Я тоже не всегда понимал, зачем использовать транслитерацию при изучении тайского, если тай. письменностью можно овладеть в довольно краткие сроки.

Но повсеместно используемая транслитерация не плохая, я прекрасно понимаю, что g это к, k это придыхательное кх, а l на конце обозначает н. Многие просто путают транскрипцию с транслитерацией, а потом жалуются и появляются у людей "аджаны"  :EEK!:

----------

Ittosai (01.04.2014)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Я тоже не всегда понимал, зачем использовать транслитерацию при изучении тайского, если тай. письменностью можно овладеть в довольно краткие сроки.
> 
> Но повсеместно используемая транслитерация не плохая, я прекрасно понимаю, что g это к, k это придыхательное кх, а l на конце обозначает н. Многие просто путают транскрипцию с транслитерацией, а потом жалуются и появляются у людей "аджаны"


l на конце  обозначающее n это как раз прекрасный пример, почему не стоит заниматься дурью под названием транслитерация, а надо учиться читать нормально

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Т.е UTL только испортит произношение? И Вы считаете что тайский учить нужно сразу с написания на тайском? Тогда посоветуйте хорошую языковую в школу в Бангкоке.


любое использрование транслитерации чревато серьезнейшими ошибками. Вот реально не понимаю, зачем вообще на это тратить время.

Школу в БКК не посовтеую, в том числе и потому, что разные уровни в школах преподаются не одинаково качественно. В частности, буквально сегодня мой приятлеь говорил всякие матерные слова в Фейсбуке по поводу продвинутых уровней в UTL. Ну и вообще я не в БКК живу, поэтому личного опыта на эту тему у меня нет.

----------


## Ittosai

> любое использрование транслитерации чревато серьезнейшими ошибками. Вот реально не понимаю, зачем вообще на это тратить время.
> 
> Школу в БКК не посовтеую, в том числе и потому, что разные уровни в школах преподаются не одинаково качественно. В частности, буквально сегодня мой приятлеь говорил всякие матерные слова в Фейсбуке по поводу продвинутых уровней в UTL. Ну и вообще я не в БКК живу, поэтому личного опыта на эту тему у меня нет.


Не знаю что там сейчас с  UTL, но один мой знакомый закончивший эту школу и сдавший министерский экзамен говорил,что большинство успешно сдающих министерский экзамен в Таиланде выпускники именно UTL. А Вы тайский сами учили или в языковой школе? Если в школе,то в какой?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Не знаю что там сейчас с  UTL, но один мой знакомый закончивший эту школу и сдавший министерский экзамен говорил,что большинство успешно сдающих министерский экзамен в Таиланде выпускники именно UTL. А Вы тайский сами учили или в языковой школе? Если в школе,то в какой?


я меня частные уроки. Экзамен в министерстве я точно сдавать не собираюсь, потому как реально не понимаю, зачем бы мне это было надо

----------

Ittosai (03.04.2014)

----------

